# geimpft



## TheChabon

Man überzeugt sich hier wie überall, dass die hohe Kultur des Altertums gleichsam unmittelbar auf die Natur *geimpft* war.

El sentido general del contexto es que en los pueblos antiguos los recursos técnicos eran tomados/se inspiraban directamente a partir de la naturaleza, o se usaban recursos naturales sin transformación tecnológica, digamos. 

¿Cómo se entiende el 'geimpft' ahí? No es 'vacunado', no es 'inseminado', no es 'inyectado'. ¿Querrá decir que era como un 'cultivo' (en el sentido de germen, que germinaba a partir de) la naturaleza?


----------



## TheChabon

Uh, ahora entendí. La cultura era 'inoculada' directamente en la naturaleza. Pero no encuentro cómo borrar el mensaje.


----------



## Sidjanga

Pues interesante la frase.  Gracias por compartirla.

No estoy segura de si la entiendo correctamente, pero tendería a entender algo como _"(vollkommen) auf die Natur ausgerichtet"_. 
A ver qué opinan los demás.

¿Qué siginifica "inoculada directamente en la naturaleza"?


----------



## TheChabon

Jaja, bueno, sí, suena raro en español también, no es que esté pensando en traducirlo exactamente así. 

Mi teoría es que quiere decir que esas primeras culturas antiguas se 'inyectaban' directamente en 'lo natural'. Así como uno inyecta un virus en un medio y ese virus lo transforma (inmunizándolo, contaminándolo, como sea, no viene al caso), me parece que quiere decir que estas culturas operaban directamente sobre lo natural (y lo transformaban), como contraposición a lo que sería operar sobre niveles previos de desarrollo cultural, sobre creaciones culturales anteriores. 

Mi primera interpretación fue similar a la tuya. Pero no logro entender qué haría 'geimpft' en esa frase. 

Siempre está la posibilidad, claro, ¡de que sea un error de imprenta y que cambiándole alguna letra haya alguna otra palabra en alemán que resulta clara y obvia!


----------



## GNK

Aus #1:


> Man überzeugt sich hier wie überall, dass die hohe Kultur des Altertums gleichsam unmittelbar auf die Natur *geimpft* war.


"geimpft" encaja con las explicaciones en #2 - #4:
"inyectar", 
"inocular".

Aus #4:


> Mi teoría es que quiere decir que esas primeras culturas antiguas se 'inyectaban' directamente en 'lo natural'.


 

Lo que no encaja con "geimpft" es la descripción del sentido general del contexto en #1:


> El sentido general del contexto es que en los pueblos antiguos los recursos técnicos eran tomados/se inspiraban directamente a partir de la naturaleza, o se usaban recursos naturales sin transformación tecnológica, digamos.


 
La dirección de "impfen", "inyectar" y de "tomar de la naturaleza" son distintas/contrarias. Si la palabra "impfen" es correcta, el sentido general del contexto me asombra.


----------



## TheChabon

Bueno, acabo de descubrir la frase usada nuevamente unas páginas después. ¡Parece que no es un error de imprenta! 

Según lo que creo que entiendo, lo de la dirección sería una cuestión de qué es lo que se observa, cuál es el marco de referencia para el 'movimiento', digamos. Cuando los elementos de la naturaleza 'son tomados por' la cultura y transformados (naturaleza --> cultura) , la cultura transformadora es 'impuesta sobre', 'introducida en', _inoculada en_ la naturaleza (cultura --> naturaleza). 

[De más está decir que he debido hacer un esfuerzo significativo para construir esa interpretación, así que me parece convincente pero no estoy convencidísimo.]


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, puede ser - pero lo cierto es que algunos autores tienen un estilo muy -pero muy- particular.


----------

